# The Crate Escape - game



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's another game I made for Icky's game room in Clive E Cleaver's. Guests are given squishy skulls to feed to the zombies in the crate (a fed zombie is a happy zombie, and happy zombies stay put). They must throw the skulls through the holes in the crate. The crate is about 6 feet tall (you're looking at the top half in these pics).

The middle zombie is right against the hole while the other two are at the back of the crate. Guests must make sure they don't hit the middle zombie (it makes them mad, and then they escape). 








The facade is made of cardboard. Behind it is an old dresser. I removed 3 of the drawers to catch the skull balls that make it through. There's a full how to here (been having some trouble with our server again. We're still getting pockets of slow loading. Sorry for any inconvenience).


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love the idea of this game. Do the zombies move or the crate shake to indicate you missed and have angered the zombies? If it doesnt that would be a cool addition to it.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey turtle. No, it doesn't move or shake. I am all out of money this year (hence why this thing is built out of cardboard!) so it's just a static front. If I ever use the game again, I'll definately look into upgrading it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

oh I know all about the no money left thing. I think you did a fantastic job. I love all the games you are doing. Im copying all of it down so I can steal it next year


----------

